# 1st class membership



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

*!st Class Membership ???* 
*ON March 10th I payed 40 Dollars for a first class Membership.They took out the Money,But I am still a Reg.Member I have called a mot.and He told Me that he had no way to get a -hold of the new owners,I have sent 3 personal mes. NO RESP From New owners,And one to one of the Motater. WHAT GIVES??????*
*Sade I wasted The $40.00 dollars*
*Who do I ask For HELP????*
*Nicw Live steam Web site BUT???????????????????????????????????*
*Help do I call My Bank and ask for My Money back,Or call Will Linley He is a Lawyer.I know He can Help..SHAD can You Help????????*


----------

